# 9 year old female Norwegian Forest Cat



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name? Millie
breed? Norwegian Forest Cat, semi longhaired silver tabby red.
Age? 9, born in July 2001, 
Sex? Female
microchipped? yes
neutered Yes in 2006
up to date with vacs? Yes. Feline aids (FIV) test to be given this Friday 12 Feb.
any health problems? Yes, has had extensive surgery to back left leg, 6 inch pin taken out of this leg but metal knee cap plate and wires in ankle still present. Her left back leg is smaller with less muscle mass than her other back leg. She also has arthritis in both back legs. The only visible sign of problems is when it is cold and she goes outside, she limps slightly when she runs. In the summer, when she runs, she does not limp. She does not walk, run far at all but is still full of curiosity for everything and everyone.
Any behavioural problems? Does not like laminate flooring and prefers carpet.
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying? None
used to children? Does not like babies or small children
if so what age? n/a
how do they get on with other cats? Millie does not like other cats, she fights with them (if she can catch them).
how do they get on with dogs. Tolerable.

indoor or outdoor cat? If indoors, needs space, stimulation and human company. Needs to be supervised outside.
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? 5 maximum
Diet they are on? Gourmet perle fish in gravy  one pouch per day (half in morning and half in evening) with a sprinkle of cosequin food supplement pills, Royal Canin senior biscuits with 4 drops of metacam  anti inflammatory drops for her leg.
Litter used if they have a litter tray? Catasan mixed with a cheaper variety is fine
Where abouts are you in UK? Millie is in West Sussex but owner is happy to drive her anywhere in the country to find the right home.
Reason for re homing split from husband have moved and Millie doesn't like where she is living. Millie is with the owners mother at present and seems much happier but she can't keep her.

Millie needs a home with no children,no other cats, possibly a dog.Needs to be someone who is home most of the day and somewhere with a fully enclosed garden or rural location
.
Anyone interested in Millie will be home checked. Please pm me if you need further information


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! Unfortunately I have 2 kitties and laminated flooring all through my house! I really hope she finds her forever home soon!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Fantastic news that she has a home.
She is stunning! :001_tt1:


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so glad a home has been found for her, she is just so beautiful, really sad as well. Good Luck Millie.


----------

